# Samchully Lathe Chucks?



## coolidge (Mar 11, 2015)

So I came across this Samchully lathe chuck brand while looking at a Haas TL1 cnc lathe, Samchully seems to be Haas supplier for the TL lathes. Samchully is made in Korea, they made chucks for Kitagawa under license for a long time.

So I'm wondering if I should be considering Samchully along with Bison and Pratt Bernerd for a manual lathe, anyone know anything about the Samchully chucks?

Here's a 9" 3 jaw, steel, two piece jaws, reversible, includes both hard and soft jaws, about $1,160.

http://www.travers.com/63-714-051


----------



## george wilson (Mar 11, 2015)

Must be good. It's SHINY!!(A joke I often made about poorly made but buffed to death silver products made by a certain HACK I know!)

The chuck ought to be good if associated with Haas. They make some good lathes in Korea(NOT the goose stepping North Korea!)


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 12, 2015)

That is a nice chuck!  It better be good for the price they are asking for it.
I guess I'm too cheap!


----------

